# Tank upgrade, which one?



## KlutcH (7/12/15)

Howzit guys, so the wife has offered to upgrade my tank for xmas .

I currently have the subox mini kit and started using the RBA from the get go.

I am really interested in the below two.

Youde Bellus
Goblin Mini

Which one would you guys recommend as I hear these are 2 awesome tanks. Any pro's and cons? 

Will these run ok on my Kbox mini mod? I only vape around 18 - 23 watts anyway on 0.5 ohm.


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Hi @KlutcH 
I have not used a bellus before. The goblin is a great tank just a bit of a mission to refill your juice with the bottom screw.
Have you considered the UD goliath? I currently use that as my ADV tank. awesome airflow easy coil building and easy wicking.
Your wattage all depends on your coil but the kbox has 50w so you should be A for away


----------



## KlutcH (7/12/15)

Thanks for the reply, yes I have considered the UD goliath but from what I have seen I am leaning more towards the Bellus.


----------



## Franky (7/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes I have considered the UD goliath but from what I have seen I am leaning more towards the Bellus.


The Bellus is a great tank - I own one of them and prefer it to my Subtanks.


----------



## Cespian (7/12/15)

Bellus any day over the Goblin mini in my opinion. Specifically because I found it terribly hard to build on. So if you've got huge fingers like me...


----------



## jguile415 (7/12/15)

The Bellus is a killer tank but I struggled to get it to fire on my old KBOX mini, anyone else had that problem? Works great on my KOOPOR 200w plus


----------



## sneakydino (7/12/15)

Bellus 10/10. Can recommend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (7/12/15)

Thanks all for the replies, Bellus it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heckers (7/12/15)

Had a Goblin mini, flavour is amazing, for me it was easy to build and easy to wick. Bottom fill is a pain in the ass and not really practical if you are going out.

Have a Bellus now, flavour is very good but ever so slightly behind the Goblin mini. Its also a bit harder to build and wicking can sometimes be a lottery. Top fill is easy to use but if you got the wicking wrong you can expect liquid to pour out the air holes. 
Onother advantage with the Bellus over the Goblin Mini is that you can rebuild the Bellus without emptying the tank.

I currently have the OBS Crius on order. From everything i have read and seen about this tank it has everything the Bellus has and improves on all of them. The top fill is better, you have juice flow control so no leaking, the new version has a velocity deck so building is super easy, there are channels to tuck the wicks in. Only bad thing is because of the huge demand the quality control has been a bit slack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

my 2c would also be the Bellus, but a single coil and use the blanking silicone plug thingy. 
Im using it on my SVD at 12W and it takes a lot longer to heat up with a dual coil, if you upgrade your mod then its easy enough to slap in another coil.
Get the wicking right, as in down to the deck floor and you shouldnt have any probs with leaking.
If it crackles a lot then the wick is too lose and you will get minor leaks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/12/15)

Billow Nano IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flash696 (7/12/15)

Steam Craves Aromamizer is my choice. Easy to build on with great airflow and a choice between 3-6ml tanks. Just saying 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (7/12/15)

I love the Bellus but I sacrificed simplicity for the compact smart look.
The goblin is a right pain in the butt at first and once you find yourself quick tricks you will love it.
The bottom fill is still a pain in the butt though, if I had the Kbox I would rather enjoy it with the goblin mini.
just a size factor for me they are both great tanks though.


----------



## Keyaam (7/12/15)

Buy the Bellus. Great air flow, Flavor and convenience.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Bellus... of all the tanks I have 2 Bellus's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (7/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> The Bellus is a killer tank but I struggled to get it to fire on my old KBOX mini, anyone else had that problem? Works great on my KOOPOR 200w plus



I experienced that when I first tried my Bellus on a KBox Mini. Luckily the Bellus has an adjustable 510 pin and if you extend it ever so slightly it produces no problems with making contact on the (non-springloaded) connection on the Kbox Mini. 

As far as the Bellus itself is concerned, great tank with awesome flavour production. Most of the time I still can't get the top fill right without a bit of leakage, so I generally bottom fill as suggested by @BumbleBee. However, at least one does not have to deal with a tiny screw as with the Goblin Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (7/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bellus... of all the tanks I have 2 Bellus's!
> View attachment 40622


OMG! That thing is huge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## remydp (7/12/15)

I have a Subtank Mini and upgraded to a Bellus last week. I don't regret it one bit. I find it offers far better flavour and vapour production. 

Just be prepared to go through juice a lot faster


----------



## jguile415 (7/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> I experienced that when I first tried my Bellus on a KBox Mini. Luckily the Bellus has an adjustable 510 pin and if you extend it ever so slightly it produces no problems with making contact on the (non-springloaded) connection on the Kbox Mini.
> 
> As far as the Bellus itself is concerned, great tank with awesome flavour production. Most of the time I still can't get the top fill right without a bit of leakage, so I generally bottom fill as suggested by @BumbleBee. However, at least one does not have to deal with a tiny screw as with the Goblin Mini.


Yeah! I read about the 510 pin screw, didn't really mess around with too much as I got the koopor on the same day


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/15)

I sold my Goblin Mini after I had to refill it once, that bottom fill screw is not worth the slightly better flavour.

The Bellus is great, much easier to build and refill (from the bottom) than the Goblin Mini but airflow is more restrictive.

So far for me the Billow v2 kicks them all, easy build, stupidly easy to fill, awesome airflow and kickass flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (7/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Howzit guys, so the wife has offered to upgrade my tank for xmas .
> 
> I currently have the subox mini kit and started using the RBA from the get go.
> 
> ...


You can't lose w/ either IMO.Except for liq.volume they are quite similar.Slight nod on flavor to the gobmin,but I own both and love them.Also I find the bellus a bit harder to find the right wick technique and they can leak a bit w/o proper wicking but don't let that stop you from buying either.BTW,both can be fount on line for $20.00 or less,I paid $38.00 for both(Gearbest,3Fvape)


----------



## KlutcH (14/12/15)

Has anyone tried this tank - Mutation X MT RTA – by Indulgence

Compared to UD Bellus if someone has tried both ?


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Has anyone tried this tank - Mutation X MT RTA – by Indulgence
> 
> Compared to UD Bellus if someone has tried both ?


Here is a member review of the Mutation: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-indulgence-mutation-mt-rta-review.t17607/


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Bellus FTW here, solid , great quality tank that will last you a lifetime!


Airflow is great and very adjustable according to your preference
Design is clean and looks good on any mod
Filling is easy compared to the Goblin
Builds easily !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (14/12/15)

Bellus



Don't have one, but I waaaaaaant!!!!!!


----------



## Wyvern (14/12/15)

Over the two you listed : Goblin Mini is awesome if you have patience, dont mind bottom filling and are not paranoid about loosing misiscule parts. The bellus is a very nice tank, I havent played with it, but flavour wise it is great. Overall tho the one you dont have on the list is the aromamizer - which beats those two completely. I mean if a total noob like me can build on it anyone can, and flavour wise its amazing.


----------



## Lingogrey (14/12/15)

I'm very happy with my Bellus at the moment. However, one tank that you didn't mention and that might also be a very worthy contender is the OBS Crius V3. It seems to have a much better top fill system than the Bellus (no removal of top cap and complete juice flow control - so no leaking whilst top filling, even if you're wicking is not 110 % perfect for that) and a Velocity style build deck like the Aromamizer (haven't used the Aromamizer, but I agree completely with @Wyvern that Velocity style decks are awesome to build on and for me it beats the Bellus deck {I actually prefer quad posts to the 2 post single hole deck of the Bellus} hands down). The only negative that I can see at this stage is that the post holes are open on the 'non screw side', so you'd have to be quite careful not to snap your wires when tightening.

I'm hopefully getting mine this week (also considerably cheaper than most of the tanks mentioned here and even quite a bit cheaper than the Mutation) and will report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

I have the Crius V3 for a couple of days now and im loving it more and more.
It has the Bellus beat in every department so far except maybe flavour(more or less even) and you cant build single coil as far as i can see.
Way easier to build and wick, easier to fill, no leaking and i find the airflow much smoother and even though i hate clear drip tips i must say that the drip tip that comes standard is awesome.
I cant really fault it on any department, will probably be keeping this for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/12/15)

Building on Goblin Mini is very easy, short wicks do the trick. I've become so used to the screw filling it doesn't bother me. In fact I got another bottom fill tank, the PSO Silverplay Nano, another very well built small tank. I need to polish up on how I wick the Silverplay Nano but it's very close in flavour and performance to the Goblin Mini. Another very good tank that's just been released is the UD Zephyrus v2.


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Building on Goblin Mini is very easy, short wicks do the trick. I've become so used to the screw filling it doesn't bother me. In fact I got another bottom fill tank, the PSO Silverplay Nano, another very well built small tank. I need to polish up on how I wick the Silverplay Nano but it's very close in flavour and performance to the Goblin Mini. Another very good tank that's just been released is the UD Zephyrus v2.



Yeah i found the Goblin much easier to build on than the Bellus, wickign was also easy. Put the chimney on, cut the wicks and stuff them in no problems.
But that bottom fill screw...i cant imagine doing that when im out and about at a pub, with the Crius i could probably do it at a red robot no problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/12/15)

I


Heckers said:


> Yeah i found the Goblin much easier to build on than the Bellus, wickign was also easy. Put the chimney on, cut the wicks and stuff them in no problems.
> But that bottom fill screw...i cant imagine doing that when im out and about at a pub, with the Crius i could probably do it at a red robot no problem.


 I agree, it's a little awkward sitting at a pub or restaurant and pulling out a screw driver to fill your lol. There's just something about these low profile tanks. Love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> I
> 
> I agree, it's a little awkward sitting at a pub or restaurant and pulling out a screw driver to fill your lol. There's just something about these low profile tanks. Love them.



Wont argue, the flavour and the looks of a goblin mini is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Heckers said:


> I have the Crius V3 for a couple of days now and im loving it more and more.
> It has the Bellus beat in every department so far except maybe flavour(more or less even) and you cant build single coil as far as i can see.
> Way easier to build and wick, easier to fill, no leaking and i find the airflow much smoother and even though i hate clear drip tips i must say that the drip tip that comes standard is awesome.
> I cant really fault it on any department, will probably be keeping this for a long time.



@Heckers that's very high praise for a tank and it has perked up my interest... where did you get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Heckers that's very high praise for a tank and it has perked up my interest... where did you get it?



Hey @Rob Fisher, picked it up from @vaporize.co.za.
Im really happy with it so far, it does go through liquid fast though! Or that might just be me vaping the kak out of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/12/15)

I've got this one from *VapeClub*, it's brilliant.
Kayfun Monster V2 Styled RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer





Check out the reviews on fasttech https://www.fasttech.com/reviews/2482501/p/1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Alex said:


> I've got this one from *VapeClub*, it's brilliant.
> Kayfun Monster V2 Styled RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed this is a great MTL tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Heckers said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, picked it up from @vaporize.co.za.
> Im really happy with it so far, it does go through liquid fast though! Or that might just be me vaping the kak out of it



Thanks... off to get one...

All out of stock.


----------



## Heckers (14/12/15)

Alex said:


> I've got this one from *VapeClub*, it's brilliant.
> Kayfun Monster V2 Styled RTA Rebuildable Tank Atomizer
> 
> 
> ...



Does this also have a bottom fill with a screw like most Kayfuns?


@Rob Fisher I think @Lim was also bringing in some OBS Crius tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

+1 on the Kayfun Monster V2 Clone @Alex 

Got mine from VapeKing about 2 months ago because Rob Fisher was liking it.

I use it with the BellCap. Doesnt take much juice and you have to fill it with the screw port underneath, but it certainly produces lovely flavour. Airflow is not adjustable but it works perfectly for me as a restrictive lung hit. I have pretty much only vaped one juice in it which is Paulie's DIY Guava with my added menthol. Blissful. I have it on the iStick50. Not a problem for 2 months. Easy to wick. I have a single coil. Simple 1.2 ohm. Low power in my application - about 15 Watts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Actually @KlutcH , in my view, the monster Kayfun V2 is not a MTL device. Its a bit too open for that. I think its a great restrictive lung hit...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Heckers said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, picked it up from @vaporize.co.za.
> Im really happy with it so far, it does go through liquid fast though! Or that might just be me vaping the kak out of it



Found one! http://lungcandy.co.za/product/obs-crius-v3-rta/

Will test it in a day or so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Thanks all for the replies lol, you guys have now added more tanks to my hard decision hahahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorneW (15/12/15)

I luv the Bellus, Recently been playing with a TFV4 mini and the Clapton base. Flavour is also awesome on that. I had an Aromamizer and did not like it at all. loads of clouds, less flavour compared to both the TFV4 and the Bellus.


----------



## Pixstar (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Thanks all for the replies lol, you guys have now added more tanks to my hard decision hahahahaha.


Don't worry, by this time next week you'll have at least another 5 tanks to consider, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Haha. 

You guys probably know this guy, but if you want awesome reviews search for "Richard Ng" on youtube.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Haha.
> 
> You guys probably know this guy, but if you want awesome reviews search for "Richard Ng" on youtube.


Yes I also enjoy his reviews, comes across as a nice guy too.


----------



## Ashley A (15/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Don't worry, by this time next week you'll have at least another 5 tanks to consider, lol!


... and the tanks you were looking at will be going dirt cheap in the classified, if you still want it, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

I am still very interested in the bellus lol, I have watched tons and tons of reviews and everyone seems to like the tank. But then again I am still 2 minded hahahaha

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> I am still very interested in the bellus lol, I have watched tons and tons of reviews and everyone seems to like the tank. But then again I am still 2 minded hahahaha



I know what you mean.
These forums love the bellus. But you will be hard pressed to find someone who has not yet had some leaking on the thing.
As much as I want it, I haven't been able to convince myself to place that order. Who wants to takes days to learn how to wick a specific tank when there are so many amazing options?


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I know what you mean.
> These forums love the bellus. But you will be hard pressed to find someone who has not yet had some leaking on the thing.
> As much as I want it, I haven't been able to convince myself to place that order. Who wants to takes days to learn how to wick a specific tank when there are so many amazing options?




Maybe I should wait for the new year for a "newer version" or something new from UD,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Maybe I should wait for the new year for a "newer version" or something new from UD,



Bellus V2 sounds like it would blow minds. I'd pre-order assuming they made something seriously amazing.


----------



## kev mac (15/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> I
> 
> I agree, it's a little awkward sitting at a pub or restaurant and pulling out a screw driver to fill your lol. There's just something about these low profile tanks. Love them.


Love my Gobmin,I don't mind the tiny screw to refill but I'd never try a refill at the bar.(pub) The screw is sooo tiny,if you drop it say bye-bye.lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (15/12/15)

Haven't tried many of the ones mentioned, but I got a Billow V2 Nano today and it's quite impressive. Only done one build which was quite easy and it's been fantastic so far. Nice size and well built, it's a big step-up from the Subtank which is great but I've been having bad luck getting the wicking perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (29/12/15)

I have bought a Bellus! ,

My first attempt at a Scottish roll wick, 8 rap 24g kanthal. 0.61 ohm. I am not getting any flavor its just muted at 20w @_@ 

Am I doing something wrong? (Please note single coil build) I am low on juice atm haha

Should my watts be higher? I am using it on a subox mini 50w mod.




Besides the muted flavor, this tank is super awesome to build on, I used the standard coil that came with the tank last night because I was in a rush to go out, single coil build. But now I am sitting at work bored so getting some building practice


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/15)

My 2c - Do dual coils in the Bellus and up the wattage to 28 watts.


----------



## KlutcH (29/12/15)

I have vaped on it now for a few minutes, seems the flavor is coming through now, still feels slightly muted. Could it be the 100% vg juice?

@Rob Fisher I am low on juice, cant do duel atm


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> I have bought a Bellus! ,
> 
> My first attempt at a Scottish roll wick, 8 rap 24g kanthal. 0.61 ohm. I am not getting any flavor its just muted at 20w @_@
> 
> ...



You havent got the silicone plug in the back blocking the other airhole, so its half juice and twice the air, probably will mute it a bit. 
I run a single 1.8 ohm coil with the blanking plug and get good flavour with the air flow turned down, at 12W on my SVD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> You havent got the silicone plug in the back blocking the other airhole, so its half juice and twice the air, probably will mute it a bit.
> I run a single 1.8 ohm coil with the blanking plug and get good flavour with the air flow turned down, at 12W on my SVD.


Was just about to say the same thing

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH (29/12/15)

@blujeenz, I took the pic before I blocked the other side off lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> @blujeenz, I took the pic before I blocked the other side off lol.


Oh heck...my light blub flashed for nothing 
Perhaps your wicking is too tight, if you turn down the airflow it will increase the suction on the juice channels and in theory should give more flavour.
When you say 100% VG do you mean neat, like straight from the Dolly Varden bottle?


----------



## KlutcH (29/12/15)

@blujeenz , It is Vanilla Custard no PG from VM. I know having no PG mutes the favor but on my subtank I still got more flavor.

The more I am vaping on the Bellus the more the flav is coming through, maybe I rapped the Scottish roll to much and made the wick to tight?

at 17w the flav comes through anything higher and I get dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (4/1/16)

@Rob Fisher, I have attempted my first duel coil build ever lol. Do you approve , I am unable to give it a go now because I cracked the glass trying to loosen the tank from my subox mod so I need to wait till I get home haha.

9 rap - 24g - kanthal - 0.33ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (4/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Bellus V2 sounds like it would blow minds. I'd pre-order assuming they made something seriously amazing.


 Is this Bellus going to have juice control? i despise buying tanks just to see an upgrade like 6 weeks later that helps iron out the bad that it came with. Bellus has been good up until now though


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> @Rob Fisher, I have attempted my first duel coil build ever lol. Do you approve , I am unable to give it a go now because I cracked the glass trying to loosen the tank from my subox mod so I need to wait till I get home haha.



Very sweet build there @KlutcH! Let us know how it goes when you get home!


----------



## GlacieredPyro (4/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Is this Bellus going to have juice control? i despise buying tanks just to see an upgrade like 6 weeks later that helps iron out the bad that it came with. Bellus has been good up until now though



Wouldn't know man. Just theory crafting at this point.


----------



## KlutcH (4/1/16)

@Rob Fisher, i understand now haha. Duel coil on the bellus is ALOT better. I cannot believe the difference! Oh and no leaks so my wicking worked 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> @Rob Fisher, i understand now haha. Duel coil on the bellus is ALOT better. I cannot believe the difference! Oh and no leaks so my wicking worked



Excellent @KlutcH! Welcome to flavour central!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent @KlutcH! Welcome to flavour central!



I need a new mod now  this KBox Mini's battery does not last very long at all with the duel coils.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> I need a new mod now  this KBox Mini's battery does not last very long at all with the duel coils.


Sigh, that's not cool. Which cells are you using? 0000mah included and general operating wattages?/voltages


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Sigh, that's not cool. Which cells are you using? 0000mah included and general operating wattages?/voltages



EFest
3.7V
3000mAh

@ 34watts


----------

